# Windows 7 Starter for netbook -- have you tried it?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm thinking of getting a netbook for one of my sons. Almost all of them come with Windows 7. He's a Windows user (not Linux, like another son) and so we're wondering what the limitations of Window 7 are. Would we have to upgrade to Windows 7? Would it be better to go with Win XP?

If you've tried the Win 7 starter program, I'd really like to know your experience. This computer would be mainly used for school.

Thanks!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i am not sure what windows 7 starter is but i have windows 7 on my new laptop. i find it is almost the same as xp but they got rid of out look express for email . but u can set upthrough live mail . one of the things i like the most id u can open two windows up and have them side by side on ur screen and work on them both at once instead of clicking on them everytime u wanna use that window. so if ur reading something and answering questions u can see both at once . and if i can give u a product advise i would go with asus . there warrenty is great and they use only there equipment wich i find is top notch . 
unlike a hp or a compac where u dont know what u will hav in it


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It will occupy more resources I've found. It's faster to run XP, I just downgraded on my dad's system and he's noticed a significant performance improvement.


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

I like Windows 7 way better than XP. It boots up a lot faster than the XP.. 30 seconds compared to 3 mins or more. This alone makes it worth it IMO. There's a lot of really nice shortcuts in Windows 7 like being able to minimize or maximize windows just by dragging the window. And what Big Bubba said where you can have 2 windows side by side by dragging the windows all the way to the left and right. There's some websites which give you tips to maximize your performance as well so I find its not a memory hog at all. It runs a lot faster and more stable than XP and I could never go back. If your laptop has 3 to 4gb you won't notice any issues. I would recommend an ASUS product as well if you haven't bought your laptop yet... best warranty and reliablity. And get 64 bit Windows 7 installed, 32bit limits your RAM to 4gb.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you,BBB, Effox and FED.
Netbooks usually come with only 1G of Ram and many of them cannot be upgraded. Windows XP Home version or Pro usually needs 2G Ram. I'm having a hard time finding an affordable netbook with 2 gigs of Ram.

1G is reportedly enough Ram for Windows 7 but most of them come with the starter version, which we'd have to remove, then add the full version if we wanted that. So, I"m trying to figure out if my son could make do with the starter version. Reading reviews on the internet, I see that most people dislike the starter version but I'm not sure why, other than it seems that desktops can't be customized. (Do I really want to pay $200 to customize a desktop?)

It's good to know that Win 7 loads so quickly, though. I have Vista and it's pretty slow these days. (But then, I'm pretty slow, too...)

Linux seems like a really good choice for these little netbooks, but this particular son is not a Linux user, mostly because he is attached to MS Word and PowerPoint.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

NCIX.com - Buy ASUS Eee PC 1008P Karim Rashid Edition Intel Atom N450 2GB 320GB 10.1IN WIN7 Premium Netbook Brown - 1008P-KR-PU17-BR In Canada. this looks like a ok one has 2 gigs and win 7 premiam not starter , but if not what u like look at the others is best price in van at this company


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I do my computer parts shopping there, definitely great prices.


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

This is a cheaper option. Its 2gb asus netbook with windows 7 premium. This company is a sister site for NCIX and more often has better prices. NCIX will price match this website.

ASUS Eee PC 1201PN Silver Atom N450 NVIDIA ION2 2GB 250G 12.1IN WXGA 802.11N WIN7 Premium Netbook

Buy ASUS [1201PN-PU17-SL] ASUS Eee PC 1201PN Silver Atom N450 NVIDIA ION2 2GB 250G 12.1IN WXGA 802.11N WIN7 Premium Netbook


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had no problems with windows 7 starter. I have found that it does most of what the regular does. I do carry a portable hard drive and keep all my files on that. my recommendation is to take your son to a store and let him try the starter version on their computers. I would recommend the Acer brand but I am biase. but my husband does have 2 operating systems on his Acer net book. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Linux seems like a really good choice for these little netbooks, but this particular son is not a Linux user, mostly because he is attached to MS Word and PowerPoint.


Try introducing him to open office. It is free and I like it better then MS and you can use it on anything... windows, linux, ubuntu, mac. the website is OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Future shop gives you a 2 week trial period. If you don't like it you can return it. I have never had a problem with Win7 starter, it does everything I have ever asked it to do. Mostly working on documents. If I need more processing horsepower I use a laptop or desktop. My little Acer works well for me. Also remember from chat that one night, I never store files on the hard drive, I use flash drives or micro SD cards carried somewhere else on my person, never the computer case. this is in case the computer gets stolen, I still have my work.

Steve


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

The only other thing that I would recommend for a netbook is to scrap IE and even Firefox and move your browser to Chrome. Once I did that all the stuff I needed to do on the web was very fast. Also if you have a solid state drive there are some utilities that speed that up significantly.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for all of your information and links, everyone. I appreciate the advice and have followed all the links. I've never heard of BestDirect before, either; I've only searched NCIX and TigerDirect. So, thank you.

Steve, I do remember your advice not to store the memory stick and netbook together in the same place and have already passed that information on to my kids and some other people. 

The other thing not to do, is store your memory stick or iPod in your jeans pocket, especially not on laundry day! (Speaking from experience)


----------

